# Grand Lake Carp tournament



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Even though this is a catch & keep tournament I strongly encourage Anglers to participate because a huge amount of financial and public support is generated for Lake restoration by this event. 
The overly abundant Carp are collected and processed by a local business while giving tournament goers the opportunity at some sizable cash prizes for biggest & most Carp caught as well as numerous tagged Fish.


----------

